# Packages on official FTPs out of date.



## wildtollwut (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello,

I recently tried PKGNG and was not too happy about it so I returned to pkg_* in my current system (9.2-STABLE). The packages I found on the normal mirrors seem quite out-of-date (July/August 2013). That normally happens during a package freeze in preparation for a new RELEASE and also happened after the detected security breach earlier this year. But I don't see any of these conditions currently applying. Are the old packages frozen in order to encourage people to switch to PKGNG? I hardly believe so.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 29, 2013)

wildtollwut said:
			
		

> I recently tried pkgng and was not too happy about it so I returned to pkg_*


Why exactly are you unhappy about it? If I were you, I'd rather try to fix any problem with it than go back to the old system. These tools are deprecated and will be completely removed in the next versions -- repository or no repository. Plus the new system is vastly superior to the old one. The forums and mailing lists are available if you need any help.



			
				wildtollwut said:
			
		

> Are the old packages frozen in order to encourage people to switch to pkgng? I hardly believe so.


Most probably there are not enough resources to support both types of packages for every supported version of FreeBSD for every supported architecture.


----------

